# Cannot access from Library computers.



## s2184 (27 Aug 2013)

Hi,

I was trying to visit army.ca from Toronto Reference Library and North York Central Library recently. I was able to see the main page. But, when tried to see the contents, there was a message saying the user/ip (not sure) banned. 

I am wondering why you cannot/don't remove those blocks. 

I am fortunate that you have not banned the current library location, from where I am able to browse internet. 

Please consider remove the blocks for public computers. 

Thank you!


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to visit army.ca from Toronto Reference Library and North York Central Library recently. I was able to see the main page. But, when tried to see the contents, there was a message saying the user/ip (not sure) banned.
> 
> ...



It is banned because there were a number of Trolls accessing the site from there.  We will not consider removing blocks on addresses frequented on a regular basis by Trolls.


----------



## s2184 (29 Aug 2013)

Thanks George for the information.


----------

